# You guys might wanna hear this.



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 27, 2002)

This is really creepy, but...

A friend of my friend's mom was in a convenience store checkout line behind an Arab guy.  The guy was like a buck short, so she gave him the dollar to pay for his stuff, and he was like, "oh, thank you so much, thank you."  Then, he went outside and just waited and stared at her while she was paying for her stuff.  When she finally got outside, he stopped her again, and said, "Thank you again, and by the way, as a word of advice...































don't drink any coke.

This may not be a big deal to you guys/gals, since you shouldn't be drinking coke anyways, but that has got to be about the creepiest thing i have ever heard.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 27, 2002)

Well, I drink diet coke sometimes... but that guy may just work for Pepsi.


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 27, 2002)

He could very well, I have no idea, a friend just told me and it scared the hell outta me.


----------



## kuso (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> ... but that guy may just work for Pepsi.




LOL...that was the first thing I thought of too


----------



## mmafiter (Aug 27, 2002)

I call "bullshit!"


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 28, 2002)




----------



## Craft (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Mule (Aug 28, 2002)

What did his teeth look like?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't know what his teeth looked like, my friend just told me that happened to his mom's friend, and I thought that it was pretty creepy.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> What did his teeth look like?



similar to a mule's!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2002)

A friend told a friend told a friend who told a friend that it happened to his friends mom, hmm..........


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> A friend told a friend told a friend who told a friend that it happened to his friends mom, hmm..........



Ok, look, I was merely telling you guys what my friend said.  And it was his mom's friend, there was no friend, told a friend, told a friend, blah blah blah.  It may or may not be true, I was just relaying the info.


----------

